# Resume Format and Length? USC Film Production



## rainydays (Nov 12, 2020)

Hi everyone!

I was wondering if anyone knows how long the Slideroom resume can be for the USC Film and Television Production MFA Application? It said that you should include exhibitions, honors, and publications. I already added all those things to my creative portfolio, but when I add them to my resume it's 1.5 pages long. Is that alright?

Thanks!


----------



## rainydays (Nov 12, 2020)

Follow-up question, I was actually able to get my resume down to one page by doing 1 bullet point for every entry, is that ok? Or is it better to have multiple bullets and be over 1 page? Or to be 1 page with less experiences and more bullets?


----------



## Tammy (Nov 12, 2020)

I don't see anywhere USC film and tv production slideroom ask you to upload a resume. Are you talking about USC regular application page?   And for other film schools,  I don't think they need a specific format, they probably stipulate the pages but they don't usually stipulate the format.


----------



## rainydays (Nov 12, 2020)

Thanks for the response! It says the  following on the slide room:

"9.4.Résumé *

A record of the applicant's background and experience, listing creative projects in which he or she has participated. Formal recognition - such as awards, publications, jobs and exhibitions - should be noted."


----------



## Tammy (Nov 12, 2020)

oh, I see it's under the scholarship question,  I didn't know. I don't think they require any length or format.


----------



## rainydays (Nov 12, 2020)

Tammy said:


> oh, I see it's under the scholarship question,  I didn't know. I don't think they require any length or format.


Ok cool, thanks so much!


----------



## Frankie Bones (Nov 14, 2020)

Mine went over 1 page.  I think it’s fine.  Were this for an actual job, I would say stick to 1 page.  But here they do want to see what experiences and accomplishments you have.  That being said, you should sort of “self edit” yourself to make sure you don’t throw “everything but the kitchen sink” in.  Probably cut out stuff that doesn’t really add much or that doesn’t, in your opinion, seem that relevant to SCA.  I would not really mention your summer job in high school delivering pizza for Domino’s for instance, unless somehow you created a documentary about the experience, in which case the documentary itself should be the resume item.


----------

